# Trials/Spring Classic News??



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I heard that Crispin is first followed by JD, then Hugh...anyone know the scores, full results,etc? How about the paralympic trials?


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I think it is Crispin with 42 points, then Jason with 37.5 then JD Burns with 27 and then Hugh with 17...I think. It is very close to that from what I remember.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Go Jay!!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

What about the girls? And the compound guys and girls? 

Inquiring minds want to know.........


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*olympic trials*

as of last night Jonathan Ohayon is in 5th, but i don't know the scores for everyone.

are the scores being posted anywhere?
how about Marie-Pierre?

i wish all the archers good shooting and congratulations for qualifying for the trials. 
anyway you shake it up, i think Canada will have a really strong team in Beijing.

cheers,
Paul Williams
Kalispell, Montana


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> What about the girls? And the compound guys and girls?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.........


I don't know any thing about that. What I do know is you missed one great BBQ


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

anybody hear anything new yet on any of the results


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Won my first elimination, then lost the next 2...

I left after I was eliminated...but Sean was on fire...I think he had just shot his 4th straight end of 59...


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Benny Pareneau won mens compound over Kevin Brayford, Jay Lyon and Crispin Duenas are shooting off a second time to decide mens recurve.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Mens recurve final match
Jay-27
Crispin-27


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Second end 
Jay 27+29=56
Crispin 27+25=52


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Jay is up by 6 with 3 arrows to go!! 85-79


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Jay wins 110-107!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I got a few more results...Womens Compound was won by Dawn Grosco, and Womens recurve was won by MP Beadet.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats to the winners :thumb:

is there any links to the final results ..... how did Stash, Sean and Fifi do ???


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Stash, Sean and Fifi did not fare well...

I had a whole pile of 59 and 58 ends - unfortunately they were usually right after a 51 or 53 

Some great individual scores were shot: 

Kevin had a round of 118 with is an (unofficial) world record for his division.
Kateri Vrakking in WR shot a Canadian record of 115 but lost out in the final to M-P. 

The trials are continuing on Monday, and it will take someone with a sharper mind than mine to understand the process.

Awesome job done by Gary, Joan and their whole crew, with a record turnout of 96 archers and running essentially 5 events at once (the Classic, Olympic and Parolympic trials, Pan Am Champs trials and a B-team trials).


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Though I did not shoot. What a great day. One of the few times from what people were saying that 3 of the 4 divisions went down to a double elimination for the gold medals. 2nd place in the women's compound went to Victoria Rogers who was shooting as a Junior. Great job done by all the archers.

Thanks to the organizers and volunteers.

Good luck to the Olymipic Trials Participants.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

any results from the final day yet?


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

all i have is Men recurve....with all the drug testing and paperwork Jay has not had time to give me the full scoop yet. All I know is Mes Recurve Team is Jay Lyon, Crispin Duenas and JD Burns. The results to todays final matchplay were, Jay Lyon won, JD Burns got 2nd and Crispin got 3rd.

I will try and post more as I hear it.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks to all those that worked so hard to prepare for this unique event. 

And fantastic shooting too. Glad to see the cadets and juniors there, the future is bright! 

I really liked the mix of disciplines, champions and olympians, recent and past. Canada is small in population but there was a lot of talent on the field this weekend. 

And to those that now move on to represent us on the world stage, good luck our hearts and thoughts are with you, and shoot well. 

Thank you


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks Blair and congrats Jay and the rest of the those that made the Olympic team.:darkbeer:


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Kevin Evans and want to wish him all the best in Beijing at the paraolympics!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I heard that Kevin Evans won the IPC olympic trial spot. This is not official. I heard it was only by 1 point. This sounds like it was quite the trials. The best part is that there were so many spots being fought for compared to the last Olympic year. The problem is, it seems coverage was even worse this year compared to last Olympics. I am quite disappointed is the lack of information provided. (Sping Classic and Trials)


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Kevin won it in a tie breaker match, not sure by how many points!


----------



## sasklinks (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone know who Kevin beat? I thought we had two spots for Paralympics, does anyone know if I'm right?


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

does anyone know who won the 3 spots on the male olymipic team? or who are the women who will represent canada in france at the last possible olympic qualifier to try and earm themselves a spot?

who made the pan am team and the b-team?? someone has got to have some info...

big congrats to kevin as well. i shot with him for the ranking round on saturday. good shooting!!!!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Huge congrats to Kevin Evans for winning the paraplympic trials!!

The mens recurve team is :
Jay Lyon
Crispin Duenas
JD Burns

I havent heard or seen any womens results, but it is a safe bbet it will be MP Beaudet and Kateri Varaking


----------



## marzo2 (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats to the 3 men who will represent us in Pékin: Jay, Crispin and JD !! 

And congrats to the 3 others that I was shooting with ! Was fun ! 

Special cheers to Guillaume who after only 8 month of shooting recurve, found is way in the final 8 !

Syl


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

The Ladies recurve were:

Marie Pier Beaudet!!!! 
Kateri Vraaking (spelling? sorry)
Rae Savage
Alana Macdougall (sorry about the spelling  )

Should be a blast. I think Alana and Rae shot fantastic all weekend long, proud to see them on the team for France. Kateri shot a record 115 so congrats there and Marie was solid as always!  Great shooting by all


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Greetings:
The Federation of Canadian Archers is pleased to announce the men’s team for the Olympic Games in Beijing 2008. These archers will be nominated to the Canadian Olympic Committee for final approval. 
Jay Lyon Winnipeg, MB
Crispin Duenas Toronto, ON
John-David Burnes Toronto, ON
Hugh MacDonald Vancouver, BC (alternate)

The following women will travel to Boé, FRA to attempt to earn one spot for Canada at the Olympic Games:
Kateri Vrakking Toronto, ON
Marie-Pier Beaudet Lévis, QC
Rachael Savage Caledon, ON
Alana MacDougall Toronto, ON

The Federation of Canadian Archers is pleased to announce the following archers will be competing at the 2008 Paralympic Games in Beijing. These archers will be nominated to the Canadian Paralympic Committee for final approval.
Norbert Murphy Vaudreuil-Dorion, QC (ARW1)
Lyne Tremblay Magog, QC (ARW2) 
Kevin Evans Jaffray, BC (AR Open)
Rob Cox Winnipeg, MB (alternate AR Open)

More details from the trials will follow.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

As our Canadian Archery Organization the FCA should have the technology at hand to be able to input scores directly. This waiting on scores that many people do all over Canada when they are interested in the results of something as big as an Olympic trial, is a little bit ridiculous. 

We've proven in this country that we have the ability to put out some of the best Olympic athletes in the world. This include Olympic Archers and those Compound shooters that have been to worlds and shot so well for us. If we are able to put out these type of athletes, why can we not have a little better website and score input system from our national organization? 

I am going to make a suggestion on this thread because I believe it's something that has to be addressed.

The FCA site needs to be revamped completely by somebody who knows there stuff regarding not only DESIGN but PHP and MYSQL. The site is too outdated and its a bit of a jumbled mess to surf. A good solid database and a simple input program would also help in inputing information, such as scores and other various things. But since our sport is based on scores, that is an important aspect to many people and the FCA is just not up to snuff when it comes to inputing score information on a timely basis.

I realise perhaps I am being a little critical of our ORG. But please, take a look at what can be done when regarding not only the look of a site, but the overall user friendliness of that site, for both the people who have to input the information and the people who are accessing that information.

We need a new FCA website and perhaps even the identity of our org itself needs to be refined a little bit IMHO.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Our whole organisation is based on volunteers except for one person which is swamped with work as it is. Unless someone volunteers their time and effort to revamp the website, it won't happen. When you take that in consideration, I think we get lots of info already. Can it be improve, you bet....just like everything else in life. 

Maybe if you are talented in the art of building websites, you could offer some help to the present webmaster.

Cheers,


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I can design and build a site, but the FCA needs somebody with strong PHP, MYSQL and an understanding of how to build a strong data base. With a data base, the ability to upload, upkeep and search information on the FCA site would increase exponentially. Right now the FCA uses google as a search tool for the site, I believe a data base would be better for finding specific info on the site. 

Regarding score input... 

This is from Marcus in Australia from another thread on Archery talk.


> We did live end by end coverage at a FITA star a few weeks ago held at my club. We used iPod Touches to input the scores with one scoring looking after 6 targets.
> The results now let you go in and check out each archer's entire FITA end by end.
> We also let you go in and view each end's wind and temperature and what everyone shot that end to see who coped with wind etc.
> Our club did it off our own back.
> ...


If there was a database to work with on the FCA site, scores could be input into the FCA website, live and direct from any shooting venue.

I make this suggestion because I believe it would greatly improve peoples interest in shoots like the Olympic trials for our team and perhaps draw the interest of people who aren't archers.

I could be wrong. But imho the FCA site isn't really that user friendly.

http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2008/08trialsosc/08trialsoscresults.htm
This link is an example of what happens when a person goes looking for scores.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

So I take you are volunteering to do it Dylan? I love your Aus example, please find someone to donate the use of the 46 Ipod touch phones to us(one for each butt), as well as reccommend a good Free webdesigner and I will be sure to get this implemented ASAP. I am not sure you are aware, but the FCA has no money. *Period*. The FCA website is designed and maintained by volunteers who do their best. The topic of the website has come up with the Executive, and we are at present working to find an alternative. But, like a noted above, free website design, and maintanence seams to be a bit hard to come by. Add that to the fact that the site must be 100% bilingual and it makes things far harder to get done in real life. But, if you can snap your fingers and make things happen, I will be the first to say thanks.
While I do think that host clubs could do a better job at getting results up, it is hardly the FCAs fault that they dont. Just so you are aware, the FCA didnt run the trials. They were run by the Bulllseye Buccaneers. Just like every event in Canada, it is run by a host club made up of volunteers. People who give their time for free so that we have shoots to go to. 
(BTW, the FCA Nationals will have the results on the web each day, more frequently if I have wireless Access at the venue)


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Ed, I'm not looking to step on any toes. I didn't realise the FCA was in such a way with money. I re designed the ATAA website, using a simple design and I did it for free. I am not bilingual, but I would gladly help if the FCA needed anything regarding the web. I do not know any of the things needed to create a database, but I am sure there are some who are apart of the FCA that do. 

The reason I mentioned a Data base, is because it would allow the Clubs around Canada to directly input scores onto the site, rather than having one person doing all the updating. It would make things a lot more simple for shoots like Regionals.

My thoughts on the matter. 

Dylan


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Have to agree with Ed. I believe the FCA is actually running a deficit budget this year. I'm sure Ed will correct me if I'm wrong but that is the situation as I understand it. How that works I'm not sure, but I do know it can't continue into the future. Lets hope there are some creative ideas out there to find more funding streams. 

Kevin


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I apologize if I was a bit harsh above, but it seams like there is a growing number of people who think the FCA has more resourses than it does. At present, our main source of revenue is membership. Unfortunatly, once the insurance component of the membership is paid, very little is left, and it is used to fulfill our many obligations as the NSO for archery in Canada. There are occasions when we recieve targeted grants that are spent on the projects that they are applied for under, ie. Pan Am games, Junior World, Offiicials development, etc. 
Personally, I think we get off too cheap in Canada and it hold us back as a sport. With very little money to do anything, it is hard to do things to improve member support, club development, junior archery, etc etc. For reference, to join the FITA club I was a member of in Australia, it was $200. Of that, the club kept around $80, the remainder was split between the state organisation and the national organisation. I had to pay an additional $40/year to shoot 3-D(non club affiliated), and another $60/year to join the Australian Bowhunter Association(non club affiliated). Total per year cost of $320. While I am certainly not an advocate for those type of fees in Canada, seeing the amount of infrastructure that clubs had it was hard not to be jealous. In large metro areas like Sydney, Brisbane, and Melbourne there are numorous clubs with large fields, club houses, indoor ranges, etc. Virtually every town of 1000+ had an archery club with permanent shooting facilities. In Canada the closest I can think of is Caledon, and it isnt exactly close to the city. Can you imagine how many archers we would have if shooting FITA didnt mean a 45 minute drive to the range. If it meant 24 hour access to an archery facility near town. You cant build that on $20/yr.
I dont want to sound defeatest, as I think there are many positve things that we can do to grow archery in Canada. In order for them to get done however, we need to get past refering to the FCA as "them". We need to realize that if *we* want to grow archery, if *we* want to have/get something more, then *we* need to step up to the plate and get it done.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

CRAC has 24/7 indoor access, but because of some archery politics we lost a lot of the membership and are having to try and strengthen it again. It's a pity when people cannot see a common goal and try to work together to strengthen our local clubs, provincial organisations and national organization to better illustrate the greatness of our sport for those who are up and coming, or those who haven't yet given our sport a second look.

I can tell you first hand, the cost of Archery pales in comparison to the cost of biathlon, which I did for a year and a half.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Just so I understand...

I believe it's Kevin Tatyryn with the unofficial record right? (There's 3 Kevins, Brayford, Evans & Tatyryn) so when someone says Kevin got an unofficial world record I get really confused


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Kevin Evans shot a 118 at spring classic which would be a world record in the disabled compound class.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Doh! You even told me!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Colby archery club in Waterloo (The Bow Shop) has 24/7 access. The member ship is also reasonable.... less than $200 for the year. They only have an indoor range but it is in the city. 

I definitely don't have the ideas to "fix" archery or the FCA, but I am trying to support and improve it whenever possible.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Colby archery club in Waterloo (The Bow Shop) has 24/7 access. The member ship is also reasonable.... less than $200 for the year. They only have an indoor range but it is in the city.
> 
> I definitely don't have the ideas to "fix" archery or the FCA, but I am trying to support and improve it whenever possible.


And if a majority of folks in this sport felt that way, there wouldn't be a problem. :wink:


----------

